# blade trinity



## Wing-Zero (Apr 28, 2005)

great movie REALLY GREAT MOVIE


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 29, 2005)

this movie sucks it was so much of a matrix ripoff


----------



## 4thokage (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it was a good movie reynolds was awesome but the first and the second are better. 
I love the reaper dogs


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 29, 2005)

The first was great. The last just sucked in acting, but the Action was great. And Naruto, you making it look like some of the latest movies aren't a rip-off of the Matrix. It's hard not to copy them when they broke new-grounds. Anyways, I downloaded the movie and it was Cool.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 29, 2005)

Blade 2 was the best one IMO, Trinity was just decent.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2005)

Blade 1 was the best IMO. 2 sacrificed story for action, and 3 just made no sense. it felt like they tried to hard to make Reynolds funny in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2005)

I liked Blade2 the best. Blade 1 was good. This was alright.

Anyone see the unrated version? The ending changed. It doesn't make sense....what was Draculas gift then?(The theatrical version made more sense on that)


----------



## narutorulez (May 4, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> The first was great. The last just sucked in acting, but the Action was great. And Naruto, you making it look like some of the latest movies aren't a rip-off of the Matrix. It's hard not to copy them when they broke new-grounds. Anyways, I downloaded the movie and it was Cool.


yeah but i mean its not only these bullet time things..its also like that scene where he is tied in a chair...


----------



## illusion (May 4, 2005)

This movie was horrible, how did I know that Dracula would be in it??? The whole Dracula thing has been done to death, atleast pt.2 had original vampires in it.


----------



## bmac1632 (May 4, 2005)

i agree the worst Blade movie...hell one of the worst movies i have seen in a long time


----------



## KoNoHa HUSTLA (May 4, 2005)

I give this movie a one middle finger up and and hand full of balls.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 4, 2005)

blade trinity sucks so much ass it could be pornstar---as for matrix rip-offs i hate 'em most of the time 'cause they just over-do it.  as for the matrix series...I liked 'em all and I think neo is still alive hehe...that orange code flowed through him even though his body died...and I think the death of neo ruined it same w/ trinity dying.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryan Reynolds was damn sexy in that movie and it was pretty good.


----------



## fieldy3000 (Apr 30, 2007)

> this movie sucks it was so much of a matrix ripoff



considering that the matrix ripped off the whole "bullet time" thing from Blade I wouldn't repeat that too often.

trinity was nothing compared to the first two. a cheesy villain, bad endings (the unrated dvd has 3 of them). they shouldn't have let Goyer have as much freedom as they did. He needs a good director to keep him from going completely berserk.
didn't like the movie at all. blade movies always had their flaws but they always had something brilliant to make up for them, this one didn't. 

I've said this alot but the movie does look brilliant the moment after you watch the TV show.



> Anyone see the unrated version? The ending changed. It doesn't make sense....what was Draculas gift then?(The theatrical version made more sense on that)



yeah that and why the hell did they take dracula instead of blade? just dumb.
there was alot of dumb crap in that movie. like the little girl couldn't slide a pin off to un-cuff herself or whatever? did you watch the werewolf ending? that was even worse and what's with the uv bow thing? so god damn lame.



> yeah but i mean its not only these bullet time things..its also like that scene where he is tied in a chair...



go watch blade 1. it came out before the matrix, it had the whole "slow bullets flying around" thing down first ergo matrix ripped off blade.
as far as "the chair" goes, so now anybody who sits around tied to a chair is ripping off the matrix? are they ripping off the matrix when they use handcuffs too now?


----------



## martryn (Apr 30, 2007)

I liked it for Ryan Reynolds.  Blade movies generally suck otherwise, but he was cool.


----------



## carnage (Apr 30, 2007)

triple h and jessica biel were awesome. They made triple h seem kinda gay though with the whole fuck me in the ass sideways.

As far as comic book to real life movies go the blade movies were one of the best made. electra and daredevil just didn't have the wow factor. Of course the best comicbook into movies was the spiderman movies.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Blade Trinity was a horrible movie.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

T'was not worse than the grudge movies or the ring movies and the skeleton key. they all sucked in my opinion and the hill have eyes was cool but was too slow paced for most of the movie. hills has eyes 2 was awesome tho.

With that said  the special effects in blade were great. Besides jessica biel being it gets it an automatic 20 out of 10 in my book. shes fucking sexy.


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2007)

> T'was not worse than the grudge movies or the ring movies and the skeleton key.



The first Ring movie was really good.  I haven't seen the sequel, but I enjoyed the first movie.  Skeleton Key was predictable as hell, but what's her face was fucking sexy, Kate Hudson.  



> they all sucked in my opinion and the hill have eyes was cool but was too slow paced for most of the movie. hills has eyes 2 was awesome tho.



Now those are run of the mill slasher films.  I see you've got poor tastes.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

yeah like i said i didnt really like hills have eyes much But The mutants in the 2nd movie were awesome looking.

and sorry but the ring just wasnt scary and it basically copied everything about fear dot com (which wasnt that great) except it was a website not a tape that caused the stuff to happen.


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2007)

> and sorry but the ring just wasnt scary and it basically copied everything about fear dot com (which wasnt that great) except it was a website not a tape that caused the stuff to happen.



Actually they copied it from the Japanese film of the same name.  And Fear Dot Com fails immediately on the grounds of it being about the etherweb.  Not that the film was all that scary, but the imagery was out right freaky.  It's like listening to Revolution #9 alone in the dark.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

fear dot com basically had the same idea though honestly so its kinda like they copied it without copying it. I would go so far to say the original japanese ring copied fear dot com but i think fear.com came out after the japanese ring.and yeah i didnt like fear dot com really.

anyways yeah the imagery in the first ring was cool. They actually show most of the imagery from the tape in slower motion and it explains stuff about the locations in the tape  in ring 2.

btw as far as skeleton key   a hot chick doesnt make it a decent horror film or suspense film. every horror movie has a hot chick basically.


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2007)

> fear dot com basically had the same idea though honestly so its kinda like they copied it without copying it. I would go so far to say the original japanese ring copied fear dot com but i think fear.com came out after the japanese ring.and yeah i didnt like fear dot com really.



Ringu: 1998
Feardotcom: 2002



> anyways yeah the imagery in the first ring was cool. They actually show most of the imagery from the tape in slower motion and it explains stuff about the locations in the tape in ring 2.



I'll have to check it out then.  



> btw as far as skeleton key a hot chick doesnt make it a decent horror film or suspense film. every horror movie has a hot chick basically.



Never said it did.  Not that it was a great horror film or suspense film, but I enjoyed it because Kate Hudson is hot.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

Thats the only reason Id watch the grudge really is because of buffy.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 1, 2007)

It was definetly the worst Blade movie. One and Two were entertaining to say the least but Trinity got too campy. The dudes monologue about Dracula's past had me laughing at the poor acting and Dracula's "they don't live by the sword" line was just so......Cheesy.

The franchise was a bit too into itself by Trinity. Someone isn't cool just because they swear a lot and walk really slowly down a hallway wearing sunglasses.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

The weapons they used were badass though like jessica biels weapons  were high teach as a mothafudger.


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2007)

Seriously, who watches a Blade movie and nitpicks over the acting?  Blade III is my favorite because of Ryan Reynold's character.  I loved his little one liners.  Plus, it was impressive how he bulked up the way he did for the role.  Sorta inspiring.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

Ryan reynolds is my cousin.


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2007)

> Ryan reynolds is my cousin.



You're bullshitting, but he's seriously one of my favorite actors now.  Smoking Aces?  Fucking brilliant!


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

No really ryan reynolds is my cousin. Hes just not the famous ryan reynolds.


----------



## hypersp (May 1, 2007)

Wing-Zero said:


> great movie REALLY GREAT MOVIE



Agreed. But there is a lot better, e.g. 300! pwhoree


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 1, 2007)

IMO, the best one its the first. Even having crappy visual effects its entertaining and it has its own personality. 

The second one was pure shit, the worst Del Toro film. It was more like a CGI scenes from a videogame than a movie. 

The third one is also a bad movie but not at the level of the second. It has again crappy effects but I think thats the enjoyable thingy about the Blade movies.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

I didnt think the special effects were bad at all especially when the vampires blew up and stuff or when jessica biel used her laser weapons that shit was nice.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 1, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I didnt think the special effects were bad at all especially when the vampires blew up and stuff or when jessica biel used her laser weapons that shit was nice.



In the third weren't bad but overall and seeing how movies are made nowadays they'r not near the big fishes.

But it doesn't really matter. Im ok with that since I even can watch those 50s dinosaur movies with crappy toys moving and Im  all the time


----------



## fieldy3000 (May 1, 2007)

you seriously didn't like the reaper-mouth cgi? I do admit that the fight scene infront of the lights did look like most of the cgi in spider-man (insanely fake and all) but the maw cgi looked pretty damn good.
I liked the second one, Del Toro has a great taste in creature designs and I really liked the cinematography/color palette in the second one.


----------

